# Carba-Tec mini lathe



## Drowevil (Dec 26, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find some info on the Carba-Tec mini lathe. I bought one from craigslist and it works great  but I was wondering where I might be able to find and extension for it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KenV (Dec 26, 2015)

In the U.S. carbtec is imported and sold by Penn State Industries.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 26, 2015)

Google the brand and model number and you'll find what you need. You don't say what model it is.


----------



## Drowevil (Dec 26, 2015)

Mr Vic said:


> Google the brand and model number and you'll find what you need. You don't say what model it is.



He Vic, the model is an HM-1V I tried to google it but not much comes up and I am not sure that the extensions from PSI will fit it it appears to be older since the ones they sell now are red and mine is black. I will give the google bot another go though thanks.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 27, 2015)

We have Carbatec down under, if you can give me the details and measurements as to where it bolts to, I'll see what I can find for you.
Kryn


----------



## Drowevil (Dec 27, 2015)

I will try and get some this afternoon.Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2015)

When I bought my Turncrafter from PSI, they were still selling Carbatecs. I bought the extension bed and, have used it ONE time. If it will bolt up to your lathe, I have a deal for you. :wink:


----------



## Drowevil (Dec 28, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> When I bought my Turncrafter from PSI, they were still selling Carbatecs. I bought the extension bed and, have used it ONE time. If it will bolt up to your lathe, I have a deal for you. :wink:


Hey Chuck, Do you have pictures? I am not sure mine has bolt holes but I will check.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 29, 2015)

Drowevil said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > When I bought my Turncrafter from PSI, they were still selling Carbatecs. I bought the extension bed and, have used it ONE time. If it will bolt up to your lathe, I have a deal for you. :wink:
> ...


 Sorry, just found your question. I'll go out there and, see if I can get a shot of it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 29, 2015)

Here you go Lance.


----------



## Drowevil (Dec 29, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> Here you go Lance.



Hey thanks Chuck I just looked at my lathe and I don't have mounting holes, I am thinking this lathe may have been meant solely for small spindles and Pen. I attached a few pics so you can see what I mean. Thanks again for the thought to sell me the extension.

Lance


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like you're right. Worth a shot. Bummer!


----------

